# Okuma Helios , good or bad?



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got an 8/9. I like mine. I got it from Gander for $99 bucks, so it was hard to beat. But it works great and got me started.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Any problems with it at all? Corrosion? Drag hold up nice? I paired it with a 5wt tfo Ticr .


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Any problems with it at all? Corrosion? Drag hold up nice? I paired it with a 5wt tfo Ticr , but haven't casted it yet.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I have one I use for steelhead in the winter and stripers in the spring and fall. Never had an issue. Give it a rinse after and you should be fine


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> Any problems with it at all? Corrosion? Drag hold up nice? I paired it with a 5wt tfo Ticr , but haven't casted it yet.



None at all. I rinse it in warm water after I use it and make sure I keep the drag backed off all the way when I'm not using it. I've got mine on a TFO Left pro and it works out very well.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I had an okuma SLV 8/9, it has the same drag system as the Helios, but the spool/frame is cast. That reel was wonderful! Many many cuda's offshore running drag as well as allot of sharks. I retired it after 3-4 years of heavy use, because of sheer lust after the alutechnos, I gave the reel to a fishing buddy of mine and he is now using it to this day


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I also had and SLV 8/9 and was amazed at how smooth the drag was. The Helios is a large arbor machined reel with a sealed drag. Top of the line for Okuma and a great reel comparable to many at twice the price. For inshore saltwater it is all that anyone, budget minded or not, could ever ask for in a fly reel.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input , sounds like a good reel to have then. I took a couple swimgs the other day and it casts great with the ticr also.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Love mine, only used it three times though ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got a Helios H89a and it's a lot of reel for around $100-120. It weighs a little more than my Ross Evolution LT4 but not wildly more, holds a ton of 20lb backing and an 8wt line, and the machining is as nice as much more expensive reels. I'd be hard pressed to recommend a better value fly reel.


----------

